# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Να και η δικη μου συνταγη.

## Steliosan

Πηρα λοιπον κατι λιγο σχεδον απ'ολα και την εφαρμοσα δεν το περιμενα αλλα ειχε αποδοχη.
Σιγουρα υπαρχουν ομοιοτητες με καποιες αλλες.
Και για να μην επαναλαμβανω τα ιδια συνεχεια ολα ειναι περασμενα στο μουλτι...απαντα

1 αυγο βρασμενο 15 λεπτα (κανονικα 12 ηθελα αλλα ξεχαστηκα)

200 γρ. τριμμενη φρυγανια

1   κ.σ.  κοφτη ριζαλευρο

100 γρ.βρωμη σε νυφαδες 

2 κ.γ. απο βοτανα οπως δεντρολιβανο,ριγανη,ερωντα (δυκταμο),λεβαντα,φασκομηλο  ,δυοσμο,βασιλικο...ολα αποξηραμενα.

1 κ.γ μελι διαλυμενο σε 15 ml νερου

1/2 κ.γ. κια

1/2 κ.γ. καμελινα

2 κ.γ. γαιδουραγκαθο 

Το τσοφλι του αυγου 

Και ιδου το απο τελεσμα:

Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια.

----------


## jk21

για την συντηρηση (τωρα με το τελος της πτεροριας )  να δινεις αν θες και καθε μερα .Για πιο δυσκολες περιοδους θελει 1-2 επιπλεον αυγα σιγουρα .Προσοχη στο 2ο επιπλεον μην λασπωσει το μιγμα

----------


## Steliosan

Απο τις δοσεις πως σου φαινεται;

----------


## Gardelius

Στέλιο πολύ ωραια!!  :wink:

----------


## jk21

> Απο τις δοσεις πως σου φαινεται;


αν εννοεις τις ποσοτητες των υλικων ,αυτο εννοουσα πριν .Ειναι αυτο που λεμε διαιτητικη .Καλα υλικα ,αλλα λιγο το αυγο .Για την περιοδο ομως που διανυουμε ειναι οκ και ετσι οπως ειναι

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω Λιακο. :Evilgrin0039: 
Δημητρη γι'αυτο φανταζομαι μου ειπες οτι μπορω να δινω καθε μερα,τοτε ολα καλα.

----------


## mitsman

Χαιρομαι απιστευτα που μπαινεις σε αυτη την διαδικασια...  
ΕΓΩ, δεν θα εδινα το τσοφλι του αυγου!
Δεν θα εβαζα σπορια
θα εβαζα μια κουταλια της σουπας φρυγανια και μια βρωμη
ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου κοφτο ριζαλευρο!


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ απο εμενα Στελιο!

----------


## jk21

> Χαιρομαι απιστευτα που μπαινεις σε αυτη την διαδικασια...  
> ΕΓΩ, δεν θα εδινα το τσοφλι του αυγου!
> Δεν θα εβαζα σπορια
> *θα εβαζα μια κουταλια της σουπας φρυγανια και μια βρωμη*
> *ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου κοφτο ριζαλευρο!
> *
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ απο εμενα Στελιο!


υποθετω λες σε ποσοτητα ενος αυγου .... ναι εκει καπου ειναι !  αρκει να μην ειναι πολυ μεγαλο και λασπωσει .Αλλα σε θρεπτικη αναλογια ,εκει καπου ειναι για περιοδους εκτος συντηρησης ,με λιγο ενισχυση πρωτεινικου συμπληρωματος (πχ καποιο απο γυρη ,μαγια ,ασπραδι σε σκονη ,πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα ,σπιρουλινα ωστε να προστεθει χωρις να δωσει επιπλεον υγρασια ) σε περιοδο νεοσσων στη φωλια

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη mitsman ξεκινησα με την απλη συνταγη του jk και η πρωτη φορα βγηκε λασπωμενη μπετον αρμε θα ελεγα εβαλα αντι 15ml νερο 150 αχαχαχαχα την δευτερη φορα ειχε μεγαλη επιτυχια και τωρα την τριτη ειπα να βαλω και κατι ακομα.
Βασικα η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν θελω να μπλεχτω με αυτγοψωμα κτλ.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που σου προτεινε ο Δημητρης ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο με αυτο που εκανες (δεν θελει ψησιμο ) αλλα σε ποιο σωστες αναλογιες (για εποχη εκτος συντηρησης ) .Θα συμφωνουσα επισης στην ελαχιστοποιηση εως εξαφανιση των σπορων εντος της ,ειδικα τωρα που ειναι συντηρηση ,εκτος του γαιδουραγκαθου που ειναι για αποτοξινωση .Κια ,καμελινα μονο σε περιοδους οπου απαιτουνται σποροι με εξτρα αξια και μονο αν δεν μπορεις να τους διαθεσεις και σκετους 

το γαιδουραγκαθο (υποθετω εννοεις αγκαθι μαριας ) ,το δινεις αυτουσιο ,το σπας ή το βραζεις πριν το δωσεις;

----------


## Steliosan

Εκανα την διαδικασια με τον ηλιο και το ψυγειο πρωτα και μετα οση ποσοτητα χρειαζομουν την διελυσα στο μουλτι πηρε λιγη ωρα παραπανω βεβαια αλλα μου λειπει το γουδι το οποιο θα κατεβω καποια στιγμη στην αγορα του Πειραια να αγορασω.

----------


## jk21

αν το εχεις για να μπαινει στην αυγοτροφη ,μπορεις καλλιστα να το ξεπλενεις καλα ,να το βραζεις κανενα 15 λεπτ να μαλακωσει και μετα να το θρυμματιζεις μαζι με νιφαδες βρωμης .Η σιλυμαρινη που ειναι η δραστικη του ουσια που προστατευει το συκωτι ,δεν ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη και δεν χανεται στο νερο του βρασμου

----------


## Steliosan

Αααα ωραια ευχαριστω.

----------

